# James Lee



## Senfeng (Nov 30, 2002)

I'm new to MartialTalk and I was wondering if there were any students of James Lee in the forum.  My instructor's father was a student of James Lee when he taught in Hayward, CA.  I just wanted to know if there were others out there that followed this lineage (as opposed to Bruce Lee's JKD/Gung Fu).


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 1, 2002)

Interesting...I've yet to hear of anyone coming from that 'branch'. 

From everything I've read, James Lee didn't certify anyone as an instructor before he died, which is a shame.

Cthulhu


----------



## Senfeng (Dec 1, 2002)

It is a shame.  Here's some info into the system:

http://www.geocities.com/Taf_Gung_Fu/The_Nucleus_Of_Gung_Fu.html


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 5, 2002)

www.scientific-streetfighting.com
My site still isn't finished. Videos are in production and will be finished soon!!
AKJA


----------



## Senfeng (Dec 5, 2002)

Just when I thought I was alone in the place!  Wassup Brother?

EDIT
================
Is that Felix on your front page?

For anyone is interested, the site also has an article on Felix Macias, Sr. and Jr. and the James Lee branch of Gung Fu.


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 5, 2002)

My Gung-Fu Brother,
Have you checked my additions to the site? I haven't published it to the search engines because it still has a ways to go. You know Linda Lee and Dan Inosanto have both said that Ted Wong was the Last to be certified by Bruce, that makes 4 and James Lee did'nt issue any certifications in the form of a diploma, but before he died, he did said a personal letter to Gary Dill along with a manual asking him to teach JKD. The hand written letter has been verified by Taky Kimura, Linda Lee and Dan inosanto. And in the '80's Gary Dill sat on the board of the JKD Society alongside Dan Inosanto.
Some of Bruces original students of the L.A. Chinatown school never received full certification either and they teach today because they're knowledge is priceless!!
Bruce also said JKD is just a name, its like a boat to carry you accross the water and then to be discarded. That have to discover "OUR WAY', OUR TRUTH IN MARTIAL ARTS!!
 He was deep!!!!
I call my system Kempo Jujitsu. My heart is in the "FIST WAY", but I also love to grapple!!!!!!!
AKJA


----------



## Senfeng (Dec 5, 2002)

I'll check it out.  Thank you for the info.  I've never worried about the "certification" aspect.  As soon as I saw how effective the training was, I had no doubts.


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 5, 2002)

Naw, I haven't talked to Felix for a while. Those pics are me and the big guy is someone I've been teaching lately. The picture quality went way down when I resized them. The next group of pics I do I'm going to keep them bigger and more clear. I did those really quick with a new guy so that visitors would be able to see and not confuse my system with American Kenpo. Kempo Jujitsu goes beyond technique (like Felixes teachings) into a mode of self discovery while using martial technigue along with freestyle training. 
Talk soon,
AKJA


----------

